# ??? Brakes issue on 97 A4 looking to buy.......Any ideas?



## vdub90vw (Jul 1, 2007)

I came across a 97 A4 2.8Q 5 speed and on the test drive it has a massive case of what can only be described as warped rotors on steroids. Massive pulsating, uneven rotor wear - acts and feels like violent ABS kicking in without the annoying grinding sound ABS makes. Runs and drives great but stops about as ****-tay as one possibly can.

Any others experience this? 

IF, I buy this beast I plan to replace rotors w/ cross drilled/slotted but what else should I check, specifically? My understanding is a less than stellar mechanic has worked, if you wanna call it/him that, on this car. Other than the brakes, seems a vital component : ), car is really nice.

Ideas? 

Thanks all, much appreciated.


----------



## vdub90vw (Jul 1, 2007)

Bueller? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## vdub90vw (Jul 1, 2007)

wow, this must be a unique brake issue.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

There might be some pieces of rust between the rotor and hub. Take a wheel off and look into it. maybe the rotor isn't properly seated, check if the lug holes on the rotor and hub are symetrical. 

I wouldn't waste the money on drilled and slotted rotors, rather research using different carriers and going with larger diameter rotors. 

If you really like the car, go buy some cheap rotors and pads, install them, and take it for a ride. Rather blow $100 and a couple hours, then own a car with possible big $$$ issues. 

Hope that helps


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Sounds about right. Replace the rotors and pads, clean everything WELL before putting it back together and USE A TORQUE WRENCH. Ridiculously over-tightening lug bolts with an air impact will warp the crapola out of some rotors and even rims. Good luck!


----------

